# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Какой вы видите музыку будущего? Развивается ли музыка?

## Vanya

Всегда интересно заглянуть в будущее. Пусть даже ради проверки своего умения видеть развитие. Каким вам видится развитие музыки? Развивается ли она по-настоящему, то есть все лучше выполняет свое изначальное предназначение, или идет увеличение числа стилей и их трансформация? Если взглянуть грубо, то картина несколько минорная - начинали с классики, а пришли к техно, где звук в 2Гц бьет по спинному мозгу и заставляет ноги дергаться.

----------


## BiZ111

А кто её слушать будет? В будущем, думаю, люди не отупеют до такой степени. 
ХОТЯ в фильме "Дитя человеческое" включали музыку будущего))) Истошные крики (от боли словно) под какие-то искажения

----------

